# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Bruin/roze afscheiding

## 15jarigmeisje

ik slik geen pil en heb gisteren 2x seks gehad zonder condoom. Hij trok 'm eruit voordat ie klaar kwam. Daarna kwam er een beetje rozige afscheiding uit mijn vagina en vandaag kwam er heel veel bruinige afscheiding uit. Toen ik op internet ging zoeken, wat het kon zijn, zag ik dat zwangere vrouwen dit hebben. Klopt het dat ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn? Ik durf niet naar de huisarts te gaan. Mijn moeder mag echt niet weten dat ik seks heb met mijn vriendje. Ik heb haar beloofd dat niet te doen voor mijn 16e. Wat moet ik nu doen??
xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

beste 15jarigmeisje,

Ten eerste: Je weet dat 'voor het zingen de kerk uitgaan' helemaal niet veilig is? (dus voor het klaarkomen uit de vagina). Ik zou het iig adviseren om zo snel mogelijk de morning after pil te gaan halen. (deze kun je ook halen zonder de toestemming van je ouders).

Er is dus een hele grote kans dat je nu zwanger bent, want je kunt ook zwanger raken van voorvocht. 

Verder zou ik je adviseren om ook iets te gaan doen aan voorbehoedsmiddelen, ga bijvoorbeeld beginnen met het slikken van de pil, of gebruik tenminste de volgende keer condooms, zonder condooms heb je ook nog eens een grote kans op een soa.
Maar voor nu zou ik heel snel beginnen met de morning after pil, deze kun je nog innemen na 48 uur na de onveilige seks, dus ik zou even een apotheek bij jou in de buurt zoeken die op zondag open is.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## 15jarigmeisje

Het is me niet gelukt om vandaag de morning-afterpil in te nemen.. en ik heb nog steeds bruinige afscheiding. zijn er nog meer mogelijkheden wat er aan de hand zou kunnen zijn? en wat moet ik nu de komende dagen doen.. gewoon afwachten?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ 15jarigmeisje,

Ik zou niet gaan afwachten, wat ik adviseer is om straks even je huisarts op te bellen en de situatie uit te leggen, hij heeft waarschijnlijk nog wel een oplossing voor je  :Wink:  Maar wel echt doen hoor! Als je afwacht heb je de kans dat je straks echt zwanger bent, en dan ben je veel verder van huis!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo 15jarig meisje,

Onbescherm gevrijd?
Ook als je regelmatig menstrueert, weet je nooit zeker wanneer de eisprong plaatsvindt. Een eitje kan ineens vroeger of later dan 'normaal' vrijkomen. Het is dus moeilijk in te schatten hoeveel risico je neemt als je zonder voorbehoedmiddel seks hebt gehad of als het condoom is gescheurd. Je kunt je tegen zwangerschap beschermen door binnen drie dagen (72 uur) na het onbeschermde vrijen de morning-afterpil in te nemen. De kans op zwangerschap is dan nog maar 2 procent. Hoe eerder je de morning-afterpil neemt, hoe beter. Neem je de morning-afterpil binnen 12 uur na het onbeschermde vrijen dan is de kans op zwangerschap 0,5%.
Ben je te laat voor de morning-afterpil en heb je de afgelopen zes dagen onbeschermde seks gehad? Dan kun je eventueel een spiraaltje laten plaatsen om een zwangerschap alsnog te voorkomen. Bel naar de praktijk om te overleggen of dat nodig is.
_(Bron; nhg.artsennet.nl patientenflder over de morning-after-pil)_

Je kan bij elke apotheek en in het weekend bij een ziekenhuis apotheek de morning-after-pil halen, daarvoor heb je geen recept van de huisarts nodig. 
Mijn ervaring is dat toen ik voor de zekerheid een morning-after-pil haalde ik 15-20 euro kwijt was, ze vroegen wanneer ik sex had gehad en toen kreeg ik het mee. Ze vroegen dus niet naar mijn naam, waardoor het ook niet te zien is op een declaratie (overizcht) van de verzekering.
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

